
Pickup Artist Appeals to Shy and Tech-Oriented With Algorithms for Getting Laid - fraqed
http://www.sfweekly.com/2014-04-30/news/pickup-artist-vine-hollywood-kelvin-tech/full/
======
heterogenic
I was so ready to be frustrated at yet another creepy/misogynistic PUA
article, but this is really not that bad.

Lines like:

> He's found results by giving girls genuine compliments,

> has finally internalized the notion that women like sex too.

> helping women by training men to be better communicators.

> empowers men like Seth by helping them understand what they have to offer
> women.

I wish more of the awkward guys in the bay area (or even NYC) would follow
this advice.

~~~
HellaMedusa
No, it just reads as more try-hard-ism. One of the guys interviewed pretty
much admitted he tried insulting women to their faces and for some CRAZY
reason it didn't make women want to sleep with him (the implication being that
he wasn't turned off by the sleaziness of being an asshole to women, just the
fact that it didn't result in sex). Women can spot these techniques a mile
away and it's always a bummer.

